# Squeeze converter



## Penultimate (Oct 11, 2014)

Greetings
Does anyone have experience with the Exoticblanks large squeeze converter? Does it suck up as much ink as a piston converter? Is there a technique to filling the whole tube? I'm not sure I getting enough ink in it. 

Exotic Blanks :: Refills, Inks & Nibs! :: Fountain Pen Nibs & Accessories :: Converter - Long Squeeze for Fountain Pens

Thanks


----------



## Robert111 (Oct 11, 2014)

They probably don't hold quite as much as a screw type converter. You can fill the squeeze bulb completely by keeping the section half submerged in ink and repeatedly squeezing the bulb. Three or four squeezes should optimize your fill. Parker used a very similar squeeze converter in the 50s and called it an "aerometric" converter.


----------



## Penultimate (Oct 11, 2014)

Robert
Thanks for the advice, I'm going to try it.


----------



## Penultimate (Oct 12, 2014)

*experiment*

The squeeze converter looks like it holds about the same amount as the piston converter if you dip the converter in the ink bottle instead of the nib/section.


----------

